# Pulling my hair out in frustration!....



## furrylogic2002 (May 24, 2011)

I've been scouring the web all day trying to find a out what the information page on a Spanish passport looks like and how long, from the date of issue, is it valid for? Also, has the design on the inside changed since 2006?

The reason I'm asking is that I think my hubby is being scammed by a "lawyer" in Alicante. I requested proof of his identity & he emailed me a copy of his passport & his diploma. There are differences from the picture I have of a 2004 passport (critical information carefully smudged out). 

If anyone out there might have an image link or something like that, I would be very grateful indeed!

Thanks so much.

Leslie


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I did a google image search - should be something here!

pasaporte espanol - Google Search


----------



## furrylogic2002 (May 24, 2011)

Guess I better learn more Spanish. Searching in English, even with using the translation option, didn't give me anything close to what you found. Thank you so much!


----------

